# Has anyone booked a holiday with The Travel Department?



## acarol

Has anyone booked a holiday with The Travel Department? They seem to have good deals but would like some feedback before booking with them, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## myate

*Re: Travel Department*

I went on a trip years ago with them...thought the people who bring you around were useless...even left a bunch of us behind one day. We all got the train to our hotel. Never used a tour guide trip again. Usually easier, cheaper and a better experience to do it yourself...IMO.


----------



## cotterj

*Re: Travel Department*

Myself & my wife travelled with them last september to lake garda, venice & verona. It was an all in package, breakfast and evening meal, with 3 tours over the week all included. We found their service excellent, the coaches were top class and the guide was excellent, very informative and certainly knew her stuff. The only down side was the evening meal in the hotel which was actually apalling. I would certainly recommend them but wouldnt go again on a breakfast / evening meal package. Also speaking to other people on the trip, there were several couples who had travelled many times with the travel department previously and all highly recommended it


----------



## Sue Ellen

*Re: Travel Department*

They seem to get a mention in some of  previous threads.


----------



## shesells

*Re: Travel Department*

My boss was looking at some of their trips for long weeknds in Europe but I was able to save over €150 per person on their prices by booking independently.

For the longer trips - do you really want to be counted on and off a bus without the freedom to choose how and where you spend your time?


----------



## BOXtheFOX

*Re: Travel Department*

We stopped travelling with them after two bad trips in a row. It was their attitude to our complaint that ended us ever travelling with them again. When they eventually responded to our complaint they selectively answered our complaint and completely ignored some of the points raised. They had an office in Ranelagh but moved to a new location in the Westland Row area. We were never told of the move. I was dropping in the balance of my holiday in to their letter box in Ranelagn that still had their name over the door not knowing that the company no longer traded from that location.
Too many things were going wrong with our trips with them. Out of the way hotels. Very early morning starts. Having to share tables at breakfast and evening meal times. Long hours spent on coaches. Arriving in towns where the shops had just closed for the afternoon. Poor tour guides who suited themselves as to the length of time spent at various sites. 
If you like a regimental type of holiday then go with them. As a previous poster said you can save hundreds of Euro by doing it yourself. You can also travel at your own pace and even choose better located hotels.


----------



## tiger

*Re: Travel Department*

Just back from the garda, verona, venice trip last week & we found it excellent, both in terms of value for money & as a holiday.
Hotel liberty was nice & no problems with the food either (& I've lived in Italy).  Found the guided tours relaxed as well, you can either follow the guide or do your own thing, as long as you're back at the bus on time!
Can't see how we could have saved money doing it on our own either.
Three thumbs up!


----------



## BOXtheFOX

*Re: Travel Department*

The LakeGarda tour was one of their best all right. However the food at the Hotel Liberty was pretty poor. You also had to share a table with the same people for a week. We had a nice room but others there on the same trip were complaining about their room. Unfortunately it is the luck of the draw with this company as to whether you are one of the lucky ones that gets one of the good rooms.  I am not in to the "luck of the draw" anymore. Another thing I forgot to mention. On every trip you get the front seat "grabbers". A good rep will make sure that the front seats are "rotated" so that everybody gets them at some point.


----------



## Lauren

*Re: Travel Department*

Would recommend them for a short trip where you want to get the most of a city break and see sights etc. Don't think I could cope with them for a longer trip (my fears confirmed by other posters!)....Did the Rome trip with them in Autumn 2007. The guide was fantastic, really funny, witty but knew her stuff. Average age of travellers was 50 to 70 though. I went with my parents who really enjoyed the experience. Don't go if you are looking for relaxation though!


----------



## Black Sheep

*Re: Travel Department*

Have travelled with Travel Department many times with mixed results.

Tours, guides, coaches, airport collections & deliveries were A1 but in a couple of cases the hotels ranged from good to medium to poor. Our last trip, short break to Nice the hotel was rubbish. We now use them as short city breaks and return at another year under our own steam to investigate further. 

This plan works for us and we can return (or not) with some basic knowledge and more focus on what we want to see and do. We are fairly flexible with time and can travel mid week and have got some very good deals that even The Travel Department couldn't match.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

*Re: Travel Department*

You have to factor in that the prices they charge are per person. If you do it yourself the cost of a hotel room is per room and not per person. I picked up return flights to Nice with Ryanair for two people for €52 return. Three nights bed and breakfast came in at €240 in a pretty nice hotel. So less than €300 for a three night break for two people to Nice.  You could hop on a local bus from the bus station to Eze or St.Paul de Vance or further afield for a few Euro each. These savings can be replicated in lots of city breaks throughout Europe. I have done it lots of times.


----------



## jmayo

*Re: Travel Department*

Is this the same agency that advertises through full page ads in the newpapers ?

Ok one thing I have major problem with this agency/ travel groups definition of accomodation.

They offer 9 nights * accomodation on their Bejing trip. 
It is advertised as  9 nights accomodation but with an asterisk.

Check out the asterisk...
* 8 nights accommodation in Beijing and 1 night on the flight.

Now since when does trying to sleep in a cramped aircraft seat count as accomodation ?
By that analogy sleeping on a sofa in the hotel corridor should count as a nights accomodation.
Are they pulling the proverbial with this cra* ?

Actually any of the long haul trips this appears.

On Ecaudor trip this applies to two nights.
From their advertisement on their website.
* 8 nights accommodation in Quito, 3 nights Galapagos Cruise and 2 nights on your flights.

Why can't they simply state 9 nights rather than this sh*** of 10 nights (btw one of those nights is cramped into an aeroplane seat) ?

Maybe this should also be in Letting off Steam ??


----------



## Sarah W

*Re: Travel Department*

I went to the San Marino GP with them a few years ago - from memory they were good, very organised and as much Formula 1 fans as the rest of the group. Only complaint was about a few, ahem, gentlemen on the trip treating themselves to the local prostitutes  and discussing their experiences very loudly in the hotel corridor at 2am 

Sarah W


----------



## miselemeas

*Re: Travel Department*

I have just returned from a trip to Beijing, China, with The Travel Department and have to say it went like clockwork. 

The coach was always waiting for us on time and we had an excellent tour guide who even had a few Irish phrases. He was extremely helpful to anyone who needed advice or help and was always available to make sure we all had a good time.

There was always plenty of food - both Western and Asian and the guide arranged in advance for those who were vegetarian to have a separate table if they wished.

The hotel was lovely, bar a bit pricey, but worth it for the ambience - rooms are undergoing refurbishment, but were only used for sleeping and changing clothes. Bathroom facilities were excellent.

Ages in the group of 36 ranged from 20s to late 60s and we all got on like a house on fire.  It was great value for money.

I would definitely recommend The Travel Department for this trip and will consider travelling with them in the future, based on our experiences.


----------



## oldtimer

Am very interested in above from Miselemeas. Would like to do China but cannot persuade Mrs Oldtimer. I have travelled with the Travel Department several times i.e. Lake garda, Cannes and USA in the Fall. The disappointing one was to USA - hopeless guide and some hotels mediocre. Everybody in the group of 38 complained about guide. Trips to Lake garda and Cannes were excellent. They have a very good choice this year and quite a few got booked out quickly. Am hopeful of going somewhere Sept/Oct - cannot decide between Canada or Lake Como/Rome. Again Mrs Oldtimer will probably dictate - doesn't like too long in the air so could be Italy. But personally would love to do the Beiging/Shanghai trip


----------



## BOXtheFOX

I would certainly advise people travelling with tour companies to read the chosen hotel's reviews on


----------



## miselemeas

Tripadvisor will certainly give a range of views from travellers. However, I have found that people who don't have good experiences tend to report in Tripadvisor, so I wouldn't depend on it totally.  Had I believed everything I read on Tripadvisor about the Presidential Plaza hotel in Beijing I wouldn't have gone, as some of the reviews were dreadful; however friends had been there and I went on their personal recommendation.  I would definitely recommend it (see above).  A kind member of Askaboutmoney sent me her report on a similar trip, which was great.  A forum like this one is invaluable for that kind of recommendation.

I am now considering the Lake Garda trip, staying in the Grand Hotel Liberty. It doesn't seem to be great for food and the organisation at mealtimes doesn't particularly appeal - does anybody know how close it is to restaurants as an alternative to eating with the same people at every meal for a week?  We are anything but antisocial, but I hate forced conversation.


----------



## Ciaraella

I went to Cologne Christmas markets with the travel dept. Price was quite reasonable, especially given the quality and location of our hotel. Fantastic 4 star hotel and right in the heart of the city.


----------



## Robbie_C

miselemeas said:


> I am now considering the Lake Garda trip, staying in the Grand Hotel Liberty. It doesn't seem to be great for food and the organisation at mealtimes doesn't particularly appeal - does anybody know how close it is to restaurants as an alternative to eating with the same people at every meal for a week? We are anything but antisocial, but I hate forced conversation.


 
Me and my girlfriend went on this trip last august and loved it so much,  I would be the same as yourself about the dining arrangements, we did get paired with a lovely couple in the restaurant and although we got on well there were bout 3 nights where we decidied to head out and eat in the town just to be on our own and relax a little bit, lots of restuarnats within a 10 minute walk, would definitely reccomend this trip to anyone.


----------



## MissMoney

Myself and my boyfriend went on a trip to Hong Kong and Beijing about 2 years ago with the Travel Dept. We found it to be a fantastic experience and we would definitely recommend it to others. 
The hotels (Hong Kong Harbour Plaza and Presidential Plaza in Beijing) in both cities were amazing, luxurious and with meals, tours etc included in the price it was a great way to experience a new city that we may have found difficult to get around had we been left to our own devices! 
The tour guides were brilliant, perfect English and our guide in Beijing even had some Irish and played rebel songs on our trip back from the Great Wall! 
We saw so much (Great Wall, Forbidden City, many temples, Tiananmen Square, Lantau Island, even a fantastic play in the Red Theatre) in such a short time (10 days if memory serves) I felt I needed another holiday just to get over it all! 
A colleague has recently taken a similar trip (Beijing, Xian and Shanghai) with TD and also had a very positive experience.


----------



## CN624

My parents have used them for 3 trips so far and have had no problems. They haven't mentioned any problems to me anyway regarding the accomodation or food. I think the age group tends to be 'mature' so its definitely not for anyone thinking of partying 24 hours a day.


----------



## Gulliver

Have used them for "New England in the fall".  A few days in each of 3 centres starting in Boston.  Need a strong constitution for this one as there is an exceptional amount of travelling.  Hotels good but not excellent.  Driver excellent.  Guide good.  Keenly priced. Overall good value for money, but I'd prefer to pay a little extra and get a better hotel.


----------



## miselemeas

Great news - many thanks all for taking the trouble to reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## Bonnymk1

*Lake Como.*

Three years ago I travelled to Lake Como with The Travel Dept.
I found the guide unhelpful and detached.
The trip to St. Moritz was a complete waste of a day.
It was off season and the shops, restaurants etc. all closed. Window shopping was out, as there were grids on all the windows.
We waited  2 hrs. for the coach back to the hotel.
The hotel was comfortable, however it had just  one small, slow elevator.
Rooms comfortable but the evening meal  left  much to be desired.


----------



## shooie

I have travelled before with this Company. I have been impressed by their organisation and full excursion programmes.
However, a word of warning, this is a firm which uses Budget hotels, and consequently quite often requires it's guests to dine as a group.
O k. if you like that sort of thing, but certainly not for many others.


----------



## Leo

shooie said:


> O k. if you like that sort of thing, but certainly not for many others.



In fairness, if you don't like that sort of thing you shouldn't book travel with a company that specialises in group trips.


----------



## odyssey06

I think at least with the Travel Department there is a choice on the menu.

I went to France with PAB Tours once and you got the menu du jour in the hotel you were staying, like it or lump it! 
As I like French cuisine, this did not present an issue for me but I think it would for many.

If considering a group tour, if you can find out the name of the hotel and check it out on Trip Advisor, you should get the low down from other group tourists.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Since I last contributed to this thread in 2008 I have not travelled with The Travel Department but I have enjoyed many DIY holidays abroad. Most airports now have Aircoach type operations that will bring you from the airport in to the city centre and beyond. Local buses, costing a couple of Euro can bring you to most places.


----------



## Leper

We have used the Travel Department on several occasions (they suit our age group i.e. over 65's). No complaints, they don't pretend and they deliver on their advertising.


----------



## MFeely

We use Travel Department on a regular basis twice a year for short breaks and have never had any problems just back from Istanbul fantastic. Others on trip are always friendly 
One thing that annoys me is in their travel documents they tell us what tip is expected we give to guide


----------



## Firefly

Family relations of ours have been using Travel Department for years & years. Not my kinda holiday but if you want everything arranged they provide a great option.


----------



## MrEarl

Hi,

We've used them in the past, found them to be good value and well organised.  Even with skipping one or two tours, we still found the overall package worthwhile.


----------



## Gorteen

Went on 3 night trip to Lake Garda, transfer, hotel & half-board. No trips included and none required. There were many trips optional but in my experience they are somewhat overpriced, which is a general comment on many tour companies and not just the Travel Department. We stayed in the Grand Hotel Liberty and we're impressed with the food and the hotel. We have said that if we return to Lake Garda we will try to get the same hotel.


----------



## Leo

Can we keep this on-topic? It goes without saying that booking all the elements of a trip yourself will be cheaper than booking a package via a travel agent, and booking your own trip is a much different prospect than travelling on a group tour.


----------

